# Washington County new hunting club forming.



## halclements (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey,

I own 120+ acres of nice hunting land on the edge of Washington and Jefferson county and looking for members to start a hunting club. I am in talks to buy 150+ acres near it as well as another piece of property. 

the current 120+ acre tract offers a large creek as the back property line, and a smaller creek as the West line. Tons of deer, turkey, beaver pond with wood ducks and geese. I am looking for good members that will slowly want to grow the club. 

Both tracts of land I am looking to purchase also has major creek frontage good for deer, turkey, ducks, maybe boar.

Let me know if you are interested and if you need a place to stay or are close enough to drive each day. I have hopes to get a hunting house close to each property but that may not happen until next year.

Just for hunting I'm shooting for $600 pp. 

Thanks, Hal


----------



## mcfsf33 (Aug 17, 2016)

Whats the price? How many people?


----------



## halclements (Aug 17, 2016)

Just for hunting I'm shooting for $600 a year pp.  I want to manage this so as land is adding membership and opportunity grows. I also want the right members that get along with each other. For the existing block no more than 4 members plus dad and myself but we don't hunt much. When land is added we will look at how many people can hunt (add stands) and increase membership trying to keep the same price. 

IF you need a hunting lodge that would be additional but I am not sure how much yet since I'm looking at options close with a realitor.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 17, 2016)

How many on the 120 to start out.


----------



## halclements (Aug 17, 2016)

max 4 paid members


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 17, 2016)

Plus U that makes 5. Sounds like a fun time. 
Good luck, yAll be safe.


----------



## halclements (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks


----------



## halclements (Aug 17, 2016)

bow or gun... The property is good enough 7-8 people can hunt it.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 17, 2016)

If you know it has pigs I'm interested!


----------



## halclements (Aug 18, 2016)

No Pigs unless i pull the other 150 acres which supposedly has them.

I'm open to just taking fewer members but it's all about money to pay taxes. I've hunted 4 people on it when it was just 61 acres and there was no issues. Dad and I have been hunting our whole lives and we are focusing on safety. I plan on putting up the stands in the places myself with NO personal stands to help with safety on all properties.


----------



## halclements (Aug 18, 2016)

Dad this year has a hunting club lease closer to his house. I think him and I combined hunted 2 times last year there. 

To be fair I'm open to members having guest. The majority of our stands are two man ladder stands so great to hunt with kids. We just need to be fair and safe on how we do this. The one man ladder stands, a climbing stand are currently position so you need experience to hunt those areas since it's thick. We have tripod stands that are one man too but they were put there when I orginally bought 61 acres (got another 63 acres in Dec last year) to make it 120+. I may buy another 50 to add to it, but I think it would create hunting issues because of the crazy shape. It has a nice hardwood head in it though.


----------



## bobprimm (Aug 18, 2016)

I would be interested. Need a place to
stay. I will not have a camper.
Thanks
Bob Primm
770 807-2627


----------



## halclements (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey Bob,

I will give you a call after work this afternoon and we can talk more. Thanks, my number is 404-754-1184 -Hal


----------



## jkendal1 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Any Left*

Hey, any spots open still?


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome deal, wish I could jump on it.


----------



## hutch78 (Sep 26, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## Mikearrington05 (Dec 15, 2016)

Still looking for members?


----------



## Beaver dog (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm interested email me scottybrock80@icloud.com thanks


----------



## ArrowTech (Dec 18, 2016)

I've emailed and called and left a message but no word back is the lease still available


----------

